
Associations of fats and carbohydrate intake with cardiovascular disease - Leary
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext
======
greenyoda
The findings of the article run contrary to the conventional wisdom that
eating fat is bad for you:

> _High carbohydrate intake was associated with higher risk of total
> mortality, whereas total fat and individual types of fat were related to
> lower total mortality. Total fat and types of fat were not associated with
> cardiovascular disease, myocardial infarction, or cardiovascular disease
> mortality, whereas saturated fat had an inverse association with stroke.
> Global dietary guidelines should be reconsidered in light of these
> findings._

